# Wayne County Produce Co.



## NORG (Jan 3, 2006)

Anybody have any info? Its ABM and has a crown top.


----------



## NORG (Jan 3, 2006)

Other side. It reads "Registered/Do not refill/with cider or vinegar/Wayne County Produce Co./Greenpoint, Long Island."


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 4, 2006)

looks like you've added some really nice bottles recently. do you recon that it held soda or something else?


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Jan 4, 2006)

My guess (and I know this is going to seem a bit obvious) is that it held wither Cider or Vinegar. 

 I believe the "do not refill" part means that once the original contents are gone they dont want you to refill i with someone elses cider. 

 Well that's my guess.....and seeing as they are a produce co. it makes sense to me...)

 BA


----------



## NORG (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks bubbas dad and BottleArchaeologist.

 Rob


----------



## tomlivengood (Feb 16, 2006)

hello. old post so i don't know if you'll get this reply. i can't give you any info on your bottle, but i did find one very similar to it. Embossing on back is identical to yours. front is a little different as is the overall shape. mine reads full quart on the front and has a recess in the ribs i assume for a paper label. also, mine has threads on the top and a u.s. patent number on the bottom. were you successful in getting any info on yours?


----------



## NORG (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Tom, perhaps yours is a variation or a later version. I haven't really got much info on this one other than its probably from 30's or 40's. Thanks for the reply.

 Rob


----------



## Relic_Hunter (Apr 17, 2010)

I recently dug this very same bottle. Has any more information surfaced regarding it?


----------



## Relic_Hunter (Apr 17, 2010)

another view


----------



## Relic_Hunter (Apr 17, 2010)

another view


----------



## Relic_Hunter (Apr 17, 2010)

Last View


----------



## jk666 (May 8, 2016)

I have one of these also...


----------

